# Self-righteousness is men’s great idol



## MW (Feb 26, 2016)

Hugh Binning, Works, p. 144:

Our spiritual walking can never purchase us a right unto the least of his mercies. When we have done all, this should be our soul’s language, – We are unprofitable servants, our righteousness extends not to thee. What gain is it to the Almighty that thou art righteous? Yet for the most part, we make our walking as a hire for the reward. The covenant of works, – doing for life, is some way naturally imprinted in our hearts, and we cannot do, but we would live in doing; we cannot walk unto all well pleasing, but we would also walk unto pacifying of God. Self-righteousness is men’s great idol, which, when all other baser and grosser idols are down, they do still seek to establish.


----------

